# (II) Temperatura Mínima em Maio de 2010



## AnDré (29 Abr 2010 às 11:44)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Março de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e ilhas?

---------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2010
(III) Temperatura máxima em Maio de 2010


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2010 às 13:21)

-1,0ºC a -0,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2010 às 13:27)

1,0ºC a 1,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2010 às 14:22)

0º - 0,9º


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2010 às 14:28)

1 a 1,9ºC!


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2010 às 17:28)

acredito num mês de maio normal a quente, com um ou outro episodio de frio, nos primeiros 15 a 20 dias do mês...espero que o final do mês seja literalmente o inicio do verão...
apesar de tudo acho plausivel um valor minimo de cerca de -1 a -1.9º, nas penhas ou em tras os montes


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2010 às 18:32)

1,0ºC a 1,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:39)

0,0ºC a 0,9ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

-2 a -1,1 graus, muitas noites frias principalmente nos primeiros dez dias, com temperaturas mínimas no interior consistentemente bem abaixo dos 10 graus.


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2010 às 18:46)

Não acredito em valores negativos, por isso: *0,0ºC a 0,9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2010 às 19:32)

0.0ºC a 0.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2010 às 01:01)

*-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC *

Talvez logo no inicio do mês...


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mai 2010 às 02:12)

0,0ºC a 0,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 16:45)

-4,0ºC a -3,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 21:29)

A minha aposta foi para um valor de temperatura mínima mensal entre os *-0,1ºC* e os *-1,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2010 às 12:36)

Esta madrugada a temperatura já andou muito próxima dos 0ºC.







Temperatura mínima: +0.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (3 Mai 2010 às 13:05)

AnDré disse:


> Esta madrugada a temperatura já andou muito próxima dos 0ºC.



E ao terceiro dia de votação... Já fui!!

Já percebi porque nunca me sai nada de jeito no euromilhões


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2010 às 22:44)

Eu ainda estou na corrida mas deve ser por pouco tempo, esta noite deve baixar um pouco mais...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2010 às 07:17)

Baixou mesmo.

Outro intervalo (o meu), já saiu do campeonato.






Eu iria apontar para um valor mínimo de temperatura (segundo o gráfico), de uns -1,4ºC.

Às 6h, as Penhas registavam ainda *-1,1ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2010 às 12:10)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu iria apontar para um valor mínimo de temperatura (segundo o gráfico), de uns -1,4ºC.
> 
> Às 6h, as Penhas registavam ainda *-1,1ºC*.



Mínima de -1,5ºC - dados das synops.

Para amanhã o IM prevê uma mínima de -3ºC para as Penhas Douradas. A ver vamos. Mas lá que está frio, está.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2010 às 17:22)

Eu também já saí do campeonato, coloquei 0,0ºC a 0,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2010 às 12:18)

Pelos dados das synops de hoje, as mínimas mais baixas foram:
-2,1ºC em Penhas Douradas
-2,0ºC em Bragança.


Olhando para os gráficos horários do IM, vemos que Carrazêda de Ansiães desceu um pouco mais:


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2010 às 10:00)

Em conversa com o Dan e o André chegámos à conclusão que a mínima de -2,0ºC ontem em Bragança pode ter igualado uma mínima histórica para Maio com 65 anos.

Na Normal de 1971 a 2000 a menor mínima foi de -1.4ºC, e entre 2001 e 2010 temos estes valores:

2001: -1,3
2002: -0,2
2003:  2,7
2004:  0,7
2005:  3,0
2006:  1,8
2007:  1,7
2008:  0,4
2009:  1,3
2010: -2,0

E noutra literatura consta que a menor mínima até 2004 foi de -2.0ºC em 1945, portanto ontem aparentemente igualou-se esse registo já com 65 anos, embora pelo meio penso que tenha ocorrido pelo menos uma troca de localização/estação.

Mas aguardemos pelo relatório oficial do Instituto de Meteorologia para confirmar.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mai 2010 às 23:25)

De facto fala-se muito deste Maio frio, mas será este Maio que foge da regra, ou terão sido outros Maios recentes, bem mais quentes, que não representavam correctamente o padrão climatológico português ... fica a dúvida para os especialistas na matéria ...

O que é certo é que a voz do povo é soberana, como testemunha de eventos que muitas vezes desmentem as teses oficiais.

Por exemplo, o meu pai recorda-se perfeitamente de um nevão no dia 2 de Maio no planalto mirandês (altitude média 700m), talvez nos finais dos anos 40, os tais anos frios.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2010 às 15:19)

Iceberg disse:


> De facto fala-se muito deste Maio frio, mas será este Maio que foge da regra, ou terão sido outros Maios recentes, bem mais quentes, que não representavam correctamente o padrão climatológico português ... fica a dúvida para os especialistas na matéria ...
> 
> O que é certo é que a voz do povo é soberana, como testemunha de eventos que muitas vezes desmentem as teses oficiais.
> 
> Por exemplo, o meu pai recorda-se perfeitamente de um nevão no dia 2 de Maio no planalto mirandês (altitude média 700m), talvez nos finais dos anos 40, os tais anos frios.



Olhando para outros Maio, vemos que estes dias, apesar de frios, não assim tão raros. Salvo a mínima de -2ºC atingida em Bragança, que igualou o record de 1945.

Valores mínimos de temperatura observados até ao momento, em algumas estações:






Por curiosidade, em Bragança, o mês de Maio mais frio de que há registo foi em 1984, em que a média da temperatura mínima foi de apenas 4,4ºC.


----------

